# Dead pixel count DxO?



## Valvebounce (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
I have been wondering about the 24 dead pixel count in my DxO 9.5 install. A couple of days ago I was going through DxO with a couple of friends, think blind leading the blind, anyway one is using the free version of DxO 8, the other just upgraded his free licence to version 10, their cameras are a 50D and 400D respectively, and their software also says 24 dead pixels. Is this just some arbitrary number set by a programmer, or an accurate read of the sensor, if so what are the odds of all of us having 24 dead pixels?  :-\
Does anyone know a trusted technique to be able to count dead pixels please. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 26, 2014)

The number 24 is the default setting for the dead pixel slider, its not a dead pixel count. Almost all raw editing software blends dead pixels with those around them, its a form of NR. You usually have to turn off all NR to check for dead pixels.

Just leave the slider at its default setting unless you see some dead pixel issues. Then you can increase it to make them disappear.

http://www.dxo.com/intl/photography/tutorials/mastering-raw-noise


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Thanks for the reply, I did RTFM, and didn't see the info, never thought to look in a tutorial, but I was fairly certain it was a set default. Is there a down side to having it set higher than the number you have? I have tried most of the sliders at extremes to see their effects, and the artefacts that over use create, didn't notice much change in the images with this one, artefact wise that is! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2014)

Try the dead pixel slider on an astrophotography image...


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Neuro. 
I'm guessing it is fortunate I have no astrophotography images then.... 

Cheers, Graham. 



neuroanatomist said:


> Try the dead pixel slider on an astrophotography image...


----------

